# CAMWorks 2010 SP0.0 (Win32 & Win64) for SolidWorks 2009-2010



## عمار باقر سالم (1 يوليو 2010)

أروع برنامج يربط ما بين السولد وورك وماكنة الCNC​ 
CAMWorks 2010 SP0.0 (Win32 & Win64) for SolidWorks 2009-2010 | 457 
MB​ 
CAM (Computer Aided Manufacturing) Works - a module for creating control programs for CNC machines. Programming of milling, turning, turning, milling and wire EDM module means CAMWorks.
Year: 2010
Version: 2010 SP0.0
Developer: Geometric Technologies, Inc.
Platform: Windows 32bit & 64bit
Compatibility with Vista: complete
System requirements:
SolidWorks Version 2009, 2010
Operating System MS Windows XP / Vista, Server 2003 - 32 & 64bit
Graphics 1024x768 resolution with minimum 32768 colours
Disk Space 10GB free
Memory 1GB + RAM (2GB recommended)
Medician: Yes
* Module CAMWorks allows you to create programs milling, turning, turning, milling and wire EDM. The following types of machines: milling with simultaneous control of two? five axles;
* Turning single and duplex, with one or two slides, with a programmable servo-mechanism (tailstocks, lunettes, catcher details ...);
* Turning and Milling single and duplex, with one or two slides, with a programmable servo-mechanism, with simultaneous control of two? five axles;
* Erosion of the two-and chetyrehosevye.
Treatment is carried out directly in SolidWorks and directly on the model of SolidWorks. The results of the programmer are stored in the same model parts or assemblies SolidWorks. This provides full associativity of the model and the tool path that leads to the automatic renewal of all the trajectories of the tool during the model changes.
When you add in the SolidWorks model of any process data, such as the designation of roughness, base, tolerances of form and position of surfaces, tolerances on dimensions, engineer-programmer always has immediate access to them, which facilitates the selection scheme based on the machine parts and selection of required provide a given quality of parts of the tool and cutting conditions
http://hotfile.com/dl/41300900/66c7ec2/CAMWorks.2010.SP0.0.part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/41300927/8b4fda0/CAMWorks.2010.SP0.0.part2.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/41300966/fbbf5ae/CAMWorks.2010.SP0.0.part3.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/41300998/e420bf7/CAMWorks.2010.SP0.0.part4.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/41301029/6d7c61a/CAMWorks.2010.SP0.0.part5.rar.html​ 

also 
Geometric Technologies CAMWorks 2009 SP3.0 | For Win32 & Win64 | 303 + 320 Mb
CAMWorks is an intuitive solids based CAM solution that helps manufacturers increase 
productivity and profitability through best-in-class technologies and adaptable automation tools 
that maximize machining efficiencies, and are yet simple to use. Its seamless integration within the 
SolidWorks® environment facilitates in automatically accommodating changes to the part model, 
thereby eliminating time consuming CAM system rework due to design updates and thus enabling true associative 
machining. CAMWorks helps manufacturers across aerospace, automotive, electronics and medical industries optimize 
and evolve their CAM automation process.
Minimize Efforts!
CAMWorks eliminates the drudgery of CNC programming with Intelligent Machining through automation. Pioneered by 
Geometric Technologies, this suite of tools automates the generation of toolpaths based on a knowledge based database. 
It eliminates hours of complex programming through Automatic Feature Recognition (AFR) that automatically defines prismatic
machinable features, while the TechDB™ (Technology Database) defines machining operations to automatically 
generate accurate toolpaths at the click of a button.
download:​ 
Geometric.Technologies.CAMWorks.2009.SP3.0-Lz0
hotfile
http://hotfile.com/dl/37035405/16483c7/GMTRCTECHCMWRKS2k9SP30.part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/37035448/ba3d8c2/GMTRCTECHCMWRKS2k9SP30.part2.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/37035478/563f9f5/GMTRCTECHCMWRKS2k9SP30.part3.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/37035480/bf6051a/GMTRCTECHCMWRKS2k9SP30.part4.rar.html
fileserve
http://www.fileserve.com/file/FGubccp/GMTRCTECHCMWRKS2k9SP30.part1.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/pMBvFGc/GMTRCTECHCMWRKS2k9SP30.part2.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/cVHvr5d/GMTRCTECHCMWRKS2k9SP30.part3.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/fpRDEsN/GMTRCTECHCMWRKS2k9SP30.part4.rar
Geometric.Technologies.CAMWorks.2009.SP3.0.X64-Lz0
hotfile
http://hotfile.com/dl/37035439/38f8b17/GMTRCTECHCMWRKS2k9SP30.64.part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/37035467/33e0c2c/GMTRCTECHCMWRKS2k9SP30.64.part2.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/37035510/78e87c7/GMTRCTECHCMWRKS2k9SP30.64.part3.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/37035517/56cf74c/GMTRCTECHCMWRKS2k9SP30.64.part4.rar.html
fileserve
http://www.fileserve.com/file/kAyRDAu/GMTRCTECHCMWRKS2k9SP30.64.part1.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/AMfmBhD/GMTRCTECHCMWRKS2k9SP30.64.part2.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ywnHNnB/GMTRCTECHCMWRKS2k9SP30.64.part3.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/2c5JGKN/GMTRCTECHCMWRKS2k9SP30.64.part4.rar​ 
الموضوع منقول​


----------



## سعد المغربي (1 أغسطس 2010)

بصراحه موضوع فوق الممتاز والله يعطيك العافيه عليه

بس سؤال اذا كنت مجرب البرنامج

هل البرنامج هذا يكون بديل للسوليد ووركس او انه نفس الماستر كام للسوليد وورك يعني يكون ادد ان

انا والله محتاج الى تحويل ملفات السوليد ووركس الى g-code وبصراحه نزلت الماستر كام لكن للاسف لم يعمل والى الان لم اعرف السبب فاذا كان عندك او عند اي احد من الاخوان الطريقه ارجو ان ينفعنا فيها وجزاك الله خير

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## أحمد رأفت (7 أغسطس 2010)

تمــــــــــــــــام يابرنس بس هل هوا بيخرج g-code لشركة معينة 
وكيفية ضبطة مع ماكينة


----------



## bettine (7 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## kenan1982 (28 أبريل 2014)

شيئ جميل بس انا حاب انزل البرنامج اذا مككن وصلة


----------

